# Any conversion kit for "S" shaped blades?



## testdepth (Jul 11, 2018)

I own a Cub Cadet 50" zero turn mower and it has blades with an "S" shaped center. While looking for replacement blades there are not too many options, but several for the "STAR" shaped center. Is there a conversion kit?


----------



## testdepth (Jul 11, 2018)

I can buy a kit that includes 3 new STAR spindles and new blades for $119. The set of S shaped blades alone is $70. Time to replace them.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

MTD and their games. :roll: And they certainly aren't the only ones pulling this crap... :evil:

You know, certain industries would get raked over hell's coals and back for BS like this. Simply changing the center spindle shape to d--k with the aftermarket blade industry is the very definition of anti-competitive in my eyes. What was wrong with round? Oh yeah, too easy to make better quality aftermarket blades (for same or less $$), and it didn't guarantee the spindle/adapter sale when you hit a rock/root/Tonka truck etc. Not that MTD's mower decks/spindles needed any help in self-destructing.... :bd: Then we had multiple star patterns. Bow ties, six point, etc. Because, reasons. My theory? I think HR had an "ask your kids to design our next blade center" contest and all candidates were tossed into a giant Costco cheesepuffs jar. We're still working through that catalog as management throws a pizza party for each new design that makes it to production without getting them fired. :lol:

At $70+ for a set of OEM replacements, that would have me shopping around too. Cub Cadet/MTD blades are nothing special at all. Cheap, stamped steel blade with matching paint, intended/encouraged to be disposable. I wish I could help more with options, I feel your pain.


----------



## testdepth (Jul 11, 2018)

Thank you for your opinion and post. The blades that came on the new mower lasted 1yr. It wasn't the cutting edge that failed. On all 3 blades the ends of the steel blades split apart. Sounds like I need to invent an adapter plate.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

testdepth said:


> Thank you for your opinion and post. The blades that came on the new mower lasted 1yr. It wasn't the cutting edge that failed. On all 3 blades the ends of the steel blades split apart. Sounds like I need to invent an adapter plate.


Apparently I was grumpy that day! :mrgreen:


----------



## hollywood2311 (8 mo ago)

Did you end up changing spindles or anything? I have a Cub Cadet ZT1 that doesn't cut well, even after sharpening the blades. In fact, it didn't cut well straight out of the box when I bought it last year. I went to look for aftermarket blades, and then realized nothing was out there for the S-blade hole. I'm either going to try to change spindles to something with the star, or end up selling this thing and going back to my trusty lawn tractor.


----------



## UHFMH (5 mo ago)

The only conversion I see possible is the spindle shaft kits available on Ebay, but you'd have to measure old shaft or find specifications to make sure this will work: See linked photo:


----------

